# Oshay 3/31....wipers!



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Hit up Oshay up north today with a friend. Did quite well, 7 wipers from 13-18", 4 smallies- one 17", one 13.5" (not pictured) and a couple smaller. Also a 21" channel and a "rough fish" of some type(see pic please let me know if you know what it is). All fish were caught on homemade cranks/balsa shiners and my friend was using manns baby 1 minus (yep, channel cat on subsurface in 2-3' of water in march!), bandit 100, and norman fat boy. Cranking "full speed" in....March?!?!? Color didn't matter from foil to craw color, they hit everything. Even saw a couple crayfish.....in March?!? All fish except the large smallie were caught in about 2-3' feet of water in current. Bigger smallie was caught in about 5-6' of water out in middle in the laminar flow. Shown are the 3 biggest wipers, 17-18" (bumper sticker is 16" even).

This year is about 2, if not 3 weeks ahead of schedule. Go get em fellers, nows the time!


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

The ugly fish looks like a sucker. Nice job.... Hows the water looking up at O'Shaughnessy?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

It is better than I thought it would be. The storm that blew through last night apparently went thru pretty quick and didn't drop as much rain as I would have guessed. I wouldn't even consider it chocolate milk.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Good report and some very nice fish. That smallie has some shoulders on it!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Fish was pretty thick. A couple of the smallies had guts. Probably eggs but maybe they are snacking on some early season crays. Mr friend had great luck with the bandit 100 in cray. Snapped a pic of a cray, couldn't believe it. I don't think I usually start seeing them until mid may (maybe later, can't remember). Didn't take thermometer but I waded for a bit in tevas, the water wasn't bad.


----------



## slackanizer (Aug 16, 2009)

The rough fish looks a little like a grass carp though I'm no carp professional. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice! The "rough fish" looks like a redhorse. I'd guess a golden redhorse.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

UGH! When am I going to get into some of these guys...They dont seem to favor my usual haunts . Nice fish!

Storm didn't even seem to phase the scioto it blew threw so fast, water is mildly stained but not bad at all. That said I got the :S for the hour or so I hit it. Stopped by Greenlawn earlier as I was out and about and saw guys catch a few wipers, going to be there more often, water looked better there then it did further north on the scioto.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Nice! The "rough fish" looks like a redhorse. _I'd guess a golden redhorse._


NINJA EDIT!

It does look like a Golden however you can't really get a good look at the bottom of it's lip to know for sure. For those that are interested there's actually 3 common species of Redhorse Suckers in the Middle Scioto, Golden Redhorse (most common), Black Redhorse (much less common - excellent water quality indicator) and the ultra-cool, ultra-rare River Redhorse (another excellent water quality indicator, even moreso then the Black) - You catch (snag) one of those get a picture,then quickly release it, they are amazing fish.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=21974 (note they are a "species of concern")


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I wouldn't say they were exactly "stacked up" as we fished for about 3-4 hours to get those 13 fish, but all fish with the exception of the smallie were caught in "riffles" maybe 3 feet deep max. My friend who told me to go check it out had been catching crappie and largemouth this past week. Go figure. Here's another pic of the mystery fish. Somehow I managed to lose that lure. I don't know what happened to it, just know that after I took the hook out and released the fish, I went to cast and my line had broke and lure was no where to be seen. Hrummmphh...that one has been a goodie over the years. It got me a mirror carp a couple years ago and now this.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

That is a Smallmouth Buffalo Carp, they fight really hard and are a blast to catch. Nice fish also.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

acklac7 said:


> NINJA EDIT!
> 
> It does look like a Golden however you can't really get a good look at the bottom of it's lip to know for sure.


NINJA RESPONSE! (lets fish this week a.j. it's my spring break :B:B).

This fish put up a great fight(it actually charged upstream towards the boat and I thought I lost it, then when I got tension back on my line it put up a great fight), thought I had a nice smallie(the big smallie on the other hand didn't put up much of a fight).


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I THINK that is a Black Redhorse, as I recall the front part of the lower lip (confusing I know) should be curved on a golden, and straight on a Black, and that one looks straight to me.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...deIndex/blackredhorse/tabid/6557/Default.aspx

Pm sent, love to get into some of them wipers


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

That looks right aj hard to tell there are so many carp and suckers that look alike and we cant catch fish sitting in front of a screen. It is a fish for sure.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

JamesT said:


> Also a 21" channel and a "rough fish" of some type(see pic please let me know if you know what it is). All fish were caught on homemade cranks/balsa shiners and my friend was using manns baby 1 minus (yep, channel cat on subsurface in 2-3' of water in march!), bandit 100, and norman fat boy. Cranking "full speed" in....March?!?!? Color didn't matter from foil to craw color, they hit everything. Even saw a couple crayfish.....in March?!?
> 
> *This year is about 2, if not 3 weeks ahead of schedule*. Go get em fellers, nows the time!


Took the words out of my mouth, a buddy of mine was catching saugeye ripping X-raps last week, and I got a fat channel on a crank a few days ago, we should still be deadsticking!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

jiggerman said:


> That looks right aj hard to tell there are so many carp and suckers that look alike and we cant catch fish sitting in front of a screen. It is a fish for sure.


I worked in the fisheries field for a few years and got to know my fishes pretty well , before that I called them all "carp" or "suckers" lol.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I grabbed three tackle boxes randomly and driving there I noticed I had no suspending jerkbaits. Was kind of concerned, but the fish didn't care too much. I was cranking about the speed I normally do. The wipers were slamming them. I'm surprised no eyes were caught. 1st time out this year was a good one.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

may give oshay a try tomorrow. 
looks like a fun day regardless if it was cold!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

You forgot silver redhorse bro, noob move...noob move.

Also, I'm not sure if River Redhorse have been found in that area in recent years...maybe a long time ago. Nothing I've found has said they're there. Definately below Greenlawn, not sure bout below Oshay though.



acklac7 said:


> NINJA EDIT!
> 
> It does look like a Golden however you can't really get a good look at the bottom of it's lip to know for sure. For those that are interested there's actually 3 common species of Redhorse Suckers in the Middle Scioto, Golden Redhorse (most common), Black Redhorse (much less common - excellent water quality indicator) and the ultra-cool, ultra-rare River Redhorse (another excellent water quality indicator, even moreso then the Black) - You catch (snag) one of those get a picture,then quickly release it, they are amazing fish.
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=21974 (note they are a "species of concern")


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Just found something saying they're in the Olentangy Between OSU and Delaware. Wish OEPA or ODNR would publish their appendices for surveys in the middle sci!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> You forgot silver redhorse bro, noob move...noob move.


LOL!



Mushijobah said:


> Also, I'm not sure if River Redhorse have been found in that area in recent years...maybe a long time ago. Nothing I've found has said they're there. Definately below Greenlawn, not sure bout below Oshay though.


There is an extremely small population in a few choice riffles South of Griggs. In all my years of fishing I have only come across *one* (snagged it last year, got pics somewhere, fins were crazy-red). In addition I have talked with some of the Fisheries OG's whom have repeatedly shocked them in the same stretch for decades, so yea, they're in there .

Now North of Griggs/South of Oshay im not sure, but would tend to think they are still there, just few and far between.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Interesting. That one that "JamesT" caught looked pretty big. If the fins were redder, i'd def think it was a River.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I think it's a large golden. If it was a black, it was a very very large one. I didnt measure it but id guess it was 20"+. I have either caught or snagged one of the river redhorse before in one of riffles aj speaks of. That was a very nice specimen.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

JamesT said:


> I think it's a large golden. If it was a black, it was a very very large one. I didnt measure it but id guess it was 20"+.


Yea you may be right, if you look you can see a "V" notch on the back of the lower lip, maybe that's the what you look for, it's been a few years since so im a little rusty.



JamesT said:


> I have either caught or snagged one of the river redhorse before in one of riffles aj speaks of. That was a very nice specimen.


Yea they only hold in a certain reach, and in certain current seams. The spots where I know they have been found have produced monster saugeye too. Worth mentioning that one of my close buddies (Scientific Angler) shocked a small stretch/reach south of Griggs, all kinds of cool fishes in there, thing is the EPA only shocks it once every 5 years so you don't hear much about it.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

JamesT said:


> I don't think I usually start seeing them until mid may (maybe later, can't remember). Didn't take thermometer but I waded for a bit in tevas, the water wasn't bad.


I kicked up a few crayfish in the Little Darby two weeks ago.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Finally got one today a little more south holding in fast,fast current!, stocky "lil" fish aren't they? Fight like crazy, just wait till they are 7-10lbs...Going to have to upgrade my gear!:B


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Hopefully there are some left to catch, the people are taking them left and right. I caught a 22 in 4 lber what a fight, threw him back for someone else to catch. I hope everyone gets to experience the fight it is great. Good Lck to all.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I agree jiggerman. CPR. Glad you got one !$"acklac"


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

About the same story at griggs today. 4 hours, 2people, 6-7 wipers, 3 in the 18" range, and 4 smallies in the 12-14" range. Cranks and spoons. Ran into fellow ogfer cshaver. Rain would be good about now....


----------



## MN2IA2OH (Apr 10, 2011)

Definitely a silver redhorse........the size and shape of the fish along with the lips are a dead giveaway.


----------



## brucey42085 (Jun 4, 2011)

spent about 4 hours on oshay today trying for the wipers and got skunked. are they way up north or are they still in the lake proper?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Not sure how many wipers are in Oshay i do know they stocked Griggs with them if you go to griggs i would say your odds would go way up!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

good fishin james....i need to get out


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm goin out there for the first time ever with my brother on Saturday. Can anyone give me any clues as to where to go or are the fish everywhere? Any particular favorite bait? I saw ctankbaits. Red eyes work? Thanks! We were also thinkin like 6am? Any time suggestions?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I am 99.9% certain this is an early season "pattern" ONLY. I fish griggs and oshay a lot throughout the year and do catch the occasional wiper at both (more at griggs, averaging slightly over 1 a year at oshay over the last 5-6 years), but this is sporadic, completely random as to time of year, location, conditions, etc. Other than these 2 days out, i dont think ive ever caught more than 1 in a day. Having said that, i have heard from others, that wipers, like whities school and when you "luckily stumble upon" a school of wipers (this was at griggs), look out. Lots and lots of big fish caught nearly every cast(a 40+ wiper day). I caught them in the same areas at "griggs" as i did at "oshay". Where the water is 2-3 feet deep, flows more quickly, and not below the dam.

Griggs tourneys. "whos basscar will make up north first?". Lol. 

Have fun saturday fellers, ill be sure to be far away on another flow.

I dont think 6 am will be good, too cold/early in the season. Ive been using cranks and spoons.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Not sure how many wipers are in Oshay i do know they stocked Griggs with them if you go to griggs i would say your odds would go way up!!


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=112333&highlight=hybrid&page=3

They got stocked in both, as I understand it they will not resume stocking due to several factors (various studies, lack of angler feedback etc.)

From what I have heard if you really want to get into them you need a boat. As I mentioned in the initial thread they are an open water species and thrive on randomly roaming chasing big schools of baitfish. I've honestly never heard any "wild and crazy" reports from bank anglers, maybe a few scattered here/there but they seem to remain open water fish. In 3 years I've caught *one* and witnessed* two* others caught.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

They all washed down to Greenlawn!! Saw too many leave on stringers already in the few days i've fished it.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Zero wipers today. 1 eye about 19". 2 smallies <12". 1 small channel. 2' diving balsa shiner.

4-13-12. Got 7, 6 pictured(one is a white bass I think). I got 6 of the 7 in the last 40 minutes near/at dark. Biggest guessing just over 19". I am really liking these wipers!!! They hit like a freight train and take off!!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

acklac7 said:


> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=112333&highlight=hybrid&page=3
> 
> They got stocked in both, as I understand it they will not resume stocking due to several factors (various studies, lack of angler feedback etc.)


In the Columbus Dispatch this morning in a small blurb in the sports section it was reported that o'shay gets annual stockings of wipers.

From page C13

"For the second straight year, Kiser Lake in Champaign County received a shot of hybrid striped bass. About 20,000 inch-long fingerlings were placed this month. East Fork, O'Shaughnessy and Buckeye Lake also receive annual stockings of "wipers."

I ended up with one more wiper within a week of my last pic, 16-17". Nothing after that (though i havent been fishing a whole lot this year, maybe a dozen times, if that). I think mid march-mid april are optimum though it may be shifted back a couple weeks depending on our winter (mild winter last year so wipers may have been out earlier than in a "typical" year.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I've actually finally been able to establish a pattern for them (been meaning to make a post but have been unable to get pictures since i've been wading). At any rate I'm almost assured at least one or two every trip now, on a good day im hooking into close to a dozen, although a substantial amount come undone, they are mean, mean fish!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I am impressed (but hardly surprised) that you have found a pattern for warm weather river wipers A.J. Nice going!


----------



## dirty sea (Oct 23, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, what is the preferred structure and water depth of these "river wipers", if you have noticed any? I hit the Scioto from time to time for smallies, and haven't had the pleasure to land one. Do they have any similarities to smallmouth patterns? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

dirty sea said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is the preferred structure and water depth of these "river wipers", if you have noticed any? I hit the Scioto from time to time for smallies, and haven't had the pleasure to land one. Do they have any similarities to smallmouth patterns?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Only pattern I have been able to establish is in fast, fast current, like right up in the white water. Other then that they just seem to be like river s-eye: hit or miss.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes, faster current/riffles. I wouldnt go as far as to say whitewater, but this was earlier in the season than acklac was fishin. Id guess the water was maybe 2-2.5 feet deep (never actually checked).

The night i got 6 right before dusk was in deeper push-water.

Both are the same types of areas i have had most success catching smallies.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

JamesT said:


> Yes, faster current/riffles. I wouldnt go as far as to say whitewater, but this was earlier in the season than acklac was fishin. Id guess the water was maybe 2-2.5 feet deep (never actually checked).
> 
> The night i got 6 right before dusk was in deeper push-water.
> 
> Both are the same types of areas i have had most success catching smallies.


I was getting mine in the exact same spots the Ohio river guys get there's....(hint hint)


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Dayummmm (wink, wink, nudge, nudge).


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> I was getting mine in the exact same spots the Ohio river guys get there's....(hint hint)


In the water huh? Don't be afraid to mix it up. Close to the dam, they are hitting BIG Topwater lures(Pencil Poppers, Storm Chug Bugs, etc. , but a few hundred feet away down river, they are chasing shiners and hitting on 3" Sluggos and smaller minnow type lures connected to an agitator type casting float. The fish closer to the dam chase Shad and are bigger fish, to about 8-10 lbs and the ones downriver are smaller , to about 3 lbs , but are a blast to catch. Watch to see what bait they are chasing and just match up to that.


----------



## OutdoorKen (Jul 18, 2013)

So you guys do more casting for them than trolling? I just moved to the area and I need to find some wiper fishing buddies. Its a long drive back to Indiana/Monroe lake just to catch some fish, even if they fighters


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Casting into fast current in un-impounded sections, trolling @ 3MPH in the Reservoirs. River should be prime for the next week or so, although it is steaming hot...


----------



## OutdoorKen (Jul 18, 2013)

Anybody going to sweet it out during the week?


----------

